# More Desert tigers.....



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

What's up OGF!

Looks like everyone is thawed out from one hellish winter out east, we could have used some snow out west...

Fishing started with a bang and I would have never thought we would be booked for 75+ trips. Its amazing what a fish can do, its brought this State Park from the bottom of the revenue list to the second on the list. The little poverty stricken town is coming back to life with a fly/tackle shop and a local lodge/deli opening up the past few years. Our guide business alone has brought in around $500 dollars with day passes. This is why we support Muskie Inc....

My good buddy and owner of FE Guides with a tank of a tiger!

48''!

Got this 40'' in a freak snow storm last week topwater 10' from the boat! I thought I had an explosion in my pants...



Got some clients on the fly rod!


New Mexico Muskie Inc. Chapter 59 also got some love and made the back cover. 


If you ever find yourself in NM make sure you get a hold of me, he have one heck of a muskie fishery out here!
FFBG


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's awesome!!!! Some truly great fish out there.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Are those muskie/pike crosses?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

That is exactly what a tiger muskie is....A hybrid cross of pure strain muskie and a northern pike. 

Nice pics!!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> That is exactly what a tiger muskie is....A hybrid cross of pure strain muskie and a northern pike.
> 
> Nice pics!!


Sure is, the best solution to get rid of unwanted/invasive fish! Add sterile tiger muskies!

Thanks guys!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Back at it! Caught and released this 42'' beauty last week during last light!


----------

